# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ

## speedrunner

Κάποιο πρόβλημα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζει το πλοίο καθώς μετά το ύψος της Κύθνου κινείτε με αρκετά μειωμένη ταχύτητα απο ότι συνήθως!!!!! Ήδη στην Μήλο θα καταφθάσει με πάνω απο 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση!!!!!

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα και μάλιστα και σήμερα και αύριο δεν εμφανίζει στο σύστημα δρομολόγια πρός της Δυτικές!! :Apologetic:

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο δεν θα εκτελέσει την σημερινή του επιστροφή απο Σαντορίνη για Πειραιά αλλα θα φύγει κενό επιβατών για να επισκευάσει την βλάβη και το αυριανό δρομολόγια θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σάββατο το πρωί.


*Βλάβη στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ» Ν.Π. 11800 στη Θήρα*




> Η Λιμενική Αρχή Θήρας ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ» Ν.Π. 11800ότι κατά τη διάρκεια του πλου από την Ίο για τη Θήρα, παρουσιάστηκε βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του.Το πλοίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Σέριφο – Σίφνο – Μήλο – Φολέγανδρο – Σίκινο – Ίο – Θήρα και κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα στη Θήρα αποβιβάζοντας με ασφάλεια τους 13 επιβάτες του.Μετά από επιθεώρηση και διαπίστωση της βλάβης από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων του λιμένα Θήρας, από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε  ο απόπλους του «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ», μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί σχετικό βεβαιωτικό από τον Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.


http://www.hcg.gr/node/4265

----------


## speedrunner

*Βλάβη στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ» Ν.Π. 11800 στη Θήρα*




> Η Λιμενική Αρχή Θήρας ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ» Ν.Π. 11800ότι κατά τη διάρκεια του πλου από την Ίο για τη Θήρα, παρουσιάστηκε βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του.Το πλοίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Σέριφο – Σίφνο – Μήλο – Φολέγανδρο – Σίκινο – Ίο – Θήρα και κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα στη Θήρα αποβιβάζοντας με ασφάλεια τους 13 επιβάτες του.Μετά από επιθεώρηση και διαπίστωση της βλάβης από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων του λιμένα Θήρας, από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε  ο απόπλους του «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ», μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί σχετικό βεβαιωτικό από τον Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.




http://www.hcg.gr/node/4265

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά κενό επιβατών ώστε να επιδιορθώσει την βλάβη και θα επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια του το Σάββατο το πρωί.

----------


## speedrunner

Από ότι φαίνεται στο AIS το πλοίο αντιμετωπίζει και πάλι κάποιο προβλημα.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Από ότι φαίνεται στο AIS το πλοίο αντιμετωπίζει και πάλι κάποιο προβλημα.


Άντε να μπει στην ενεργό δράση το Άγιος Γεώργιος και να πάει για ξεκούραση αυτό ..!

----------


## speedrunner

Ενημερώθηκε βραδινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Μήλου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ» Ν.Π. 11800ότιενώ έπλεε από Κίμωλο για Μήλο, ο στροβιλοφυσητήρας της αριστερής κύριας μηχανής έπαψε να λειτουργεί κανονικά.Το πλοίο το οποίο εκτελούσε εγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Κύθνο – Σέριφο –Σίφνο – Κίμωλο και Μήλο κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα στο λιμάνι της Μήλου αποβιβάζοντας με ασφάλεια τους 51 επιβάτες του.Από τηvοικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ», ενώ λίγο αργότερα μετά από προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί επετράπη ο απόπλους του για ένα μεμονωμένο πλου για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά άνευ επιβατών και φορτίου.

http://www.hcg.gr/node/4349





> Άντε να μπει στην ενεργό δράση το Άγιος Γεώργιος και να πάει για ξεκούραση αυτό ..!



Εκεί αν δεις πανηγύρια!!!!! :Sour:

----------


## Panos80

Μ'αρεσει που λεει οτι η ζημια εγινε απο Κιμωλο προς Μηλο!!!! Αφου πριν φτασει καν στη Κυθνο "σερνοταν" ηδη ποτε με 12,5 και ποτε με 14 μιλια.

----------


## nikos4

> Ενημερώθηκε βραδινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Μήλου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ» Ν.Π. 11800ότιενώ έπλεε από Κίμωλο για Μήλο, ο στροβιλοφυσητήρας της αριστερής κύριας μηχανής έπαψε να λειτουργεί κανονικά.Το πλοίο το οποίο εκτελούσε εγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Κύθνο – Σέριφο –Σίφνο – Κίμωλο και Μήλο κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα στο λιμάνι της Μήλου αποβιβάζοντας με ασφάλεια τους 51 επιβάτες του.Από τηvοικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ», ενώ λίγο αργότερα μετά από προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί επετράπη ο απόπλους του για ένα μεμονωμένο πλου για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά άνευ επιβατών και φορτίου.
> 
> http://www.hcg.gr/node/4349
> 
> 
> 
> Εκεί αν δεις πανηγύρια!!!!!


γενικώς ε'ιμαστε για τα πανηγύρια.....

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ το ύφος σας. Εχετε κάποιο θέμα με το πλοίο και τον Πλοίαρχο; Εχετε ιδέα τη άγχος δημιουργείτε στο πλήρωμα απο τέτοιες ζημιές, που φυσικά ειναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα και δέν μπορούμε κάτι να τις αποφύγουμε. Ούτε το πλήρωμα ούτε η εταιρία του κάθε πλοίου επιθυμεί να γίνονται ζημιές στο πλοίο τους! Τώρα για το αν προσπαθεί το πλήρωμα για κάποια ώρα να επιδιορθώσει την ζημιά και αποβεί άκαρπο τότε αναγκάζεσε να το δηλώσεις. Και τι θέλατε δηλαδή να τους παρατούσε στην Κύθνο ή στην Σίφνο και άντε να πάει ο κόσμος στο νησί του; Ας μην δημιουργούμε ζητήματα και μην σχολιάζουμε ανθρώπους με τόσο υψηλή επαγγελματική κατάρτιση, ιδιαίτερα εμεις που καθόμαστε πίσω απο μια οθόνη κρίνοντας ανευ ευθύνης, γνώσης και επιπέδου!

----------


## speedrunner

> Δέν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ το ύφος σας. Εχετε κάποιο θέμα με το πλοίο και τον Πλοίαρχο; Εχετε ιδέα τη άγχος δημιουργείτε στο πλήρωμα απο τέτοιες ζημιές, που φυσικά ειναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα και δέν μπορούμε κάτι να τις αποφύγουμε. Ούτε το πλήρωμα ούτε η εταιρία του κάθε πλοίου επιθυμεί να γίνονται ζημιές στο πλοίο τους! Τώρα για το αν προσπαθεί το πλήρωμα για κάποια ώρα να επιδιορθώσει την ζημιά και αποβεί άκαρπο τότε αναγκάζεσε να το δηλώσεις. Και τι θέλατε δηλαδή να τους παρατούσε στην Κύθνο ή στην Σίφνο και άντε να πάει ο κόσμος στο νησί του; Ας μην δημιουργούμε ζητήματα και μην σχολιάζουμε ανθρώπους με τόσο υψηλή επαγγελματική κατάρτιση, ιδιαίτερα εμεις που καθόμαστε πίσω απο μια οθόνη κρίνοντας ανευ ευθύνης, γνώσης και επιπέδου!


Δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος επιτέθηκε στον Πλοίαρχο στο πλήρωμα ή στην εταιρία όπως λες, το μόνο που σχολιάστηκε είναι ότι η βλάβη δεν έγινε μετά την Κίμωλο αλλά μια περίπου μια ώρα μετά την αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά, όπως είχε γίνει και πριν μια εβδομάδα, και για εμένα καλά έκανε και δεν δήλωσε αμέσως την βλάβη γιατί σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να γυρίσει στον Πειραιά και να αποβιβάσει τους επιβάτες και τα οχήματα και να πάει για επιδιόρθωση της ζημιάς και οι επιβάτες να μείνουν αμανάτι στον Πειραιά καθώς δεν υπάρχει άλλο πλοίο για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, το θέμα που προκύπτει είναι το κατα πόσο είναι ασφαλές να συνεχίσει το υπόλοιπο ταξίδι με μία μηχανή?

----------


## Apostolos

to 98% των πλοίων που ταξιδευουν ανα τον κόσμο ταξιδέυει με μία μηχανή. Ας μην δημιουργούμε εντυπώσεις τύπου τηλεοπτικών καναλιών! Ασφαλέστατο ιδαιέτερα οταν σ αυτό το πλοίο όπως και σε όλα τα ακτοπλοϊκα υπάρχουν ικανότατοι Ελληνες ναυτικοί!

----------


## nikos4

> to 98% των πλοίων που ταξιδευουν ανα τον κόσμο ταξιδέυει με μία μηχανή. Ας μην δημιουργούμε εντυπώσεις τύπου τηλεοπτικών καναλιών! Ασφαλέστατο ιδαιέτερα οταν σ αυτό το πλοίο όπως και σε όλα τα ακτοπλοϊκα υπάρχουν ικανότατοι Ελληνες ναυτικοί!


Ωπα.Οι Ελληνες ναυτικοί χωρίς καμμία αμφιβολία από τους καλλίτερους στον κόσμο.Ομως κατά πόσον το 98% των πλοίων που ταξιδεύουν είναι με μία μηχανή έχω αμφιβολίες.Μιλάμε για πλοία επιβατηγά και όχι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλα πλοία.Και κανένας δεν τα έβαλε με τον πλοίαρχο ή το πλήρωμα , και επειδή με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο έχω ταξιδέψει , πρέπει να πούμε ότι αστράφτει από καθαριότητα και το πλήρωμα άψογο , αλλά δύο βλάβες σε 10  μέρες δεν είναι ότι καλίτερο για το πλοίο.Κάτι τρέχει.Ας το βρουν.
Αυτά...

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μιλώ για επιβατηγά αλλά για πλοία. Τα πλοία και με μία μηχανή είναι ασφαλή. Εχω διανύσει με ανάλογο πλοίο 4800 νμ απο Ντακάρ για Πειραιά με μία μηχανή με 9αρια και 10αρια. Το ότι παρέχει ενα ποσοστό ασφάλειας η μία επιπλέον είναι δεδομένο. Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν μένουμε μόνο σε αναφορές αλλα κρίνουμε. Που ξέρουμε το τι συμβαίνει στο κάθε πλοίο; Ειναι απόλυτα φυσικό να συμβαίνουν βλάβες και ειναι πολύ πιαθανόν να συμβούν και με μεγάλη συχνότητα. Αν συμβεί επαναλαμβανόμενα πιστέψτε με και ο ίδιος ο νηογνώμονας θα αρχίσει να "ψάχνει" το πλοίο περισσότερο.

----------

